# Droid 3 Call Recorder?



## chimarea (Nov 23, 2011)

I need call recorder app. I tried too many recorder(total vs..). But anyone work on my droid 3.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## izeltokatl (Sep 15, 2011)

This is possible, but i've not see an app that does it good. Your best bet is to use you Gvoice account, and Sipdroid. One of the settings it has is to record all calls. Since your using the data line it can technically just dump the full audio on an MP3 file. Again, I have not personally used it, but I do use Sipdroid for all my work calls so I dont burn through my minutes, im a consultant so I go through 2000 minutes easily. Give it a try and report back. Maybe i'll test it and report back.


----------



## nu2droid (Jun 28, 2011)

You can use almost any app, but would have to have call on speaker phone to record both sides.
Not the greatest, but works.

Edit: might have time limit though.


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

I use the call recorder app on the android market. There are kernels that support both incoming and outgoing calls. It works well for me.

HTC Thunderbolt, Rooted And Rocking Boot Manager!


----------

